# Best haunts in the LA area?



## gsimonizer (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi everyone! I will be in the Los Angeles area during the week of Halloween and wanted to hopefully see the best that LA has to offer when it comes to Halloween haunts. I plan to visit the House at Haunted Hill, but was not sure what else should be on my short list. I'm most interested in elaborate set designs and A/V effects, not just a lot of actors in masks.

Thanks for any suggestions! Happy Halloween!

Glen


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I think this is probably the most comprehensive guide to L.A haunts available: http://themeparkadventure.com/socal-haunt-directory-2014/


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Hollywood Gothique also has a good list.

http://www.hollywoodgothique.com/halloween-haunts/


----------



## HBHaunter (Jun 14, 2014)

Go to universal studios for sure. If you have time you should also do Knotts Halloween Haunt


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Hollywood Gothique also has a good list.

http://www.hollywoodgothique.com/halloween-haunts/


----------



## JackLantern (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd stay away from Universal that far into the season. Unless you buy front of the line or VIP you WILL NOT get into every maze. Same with Knotts. 

I do suggest the LA haunted Hayride. Very high production value. Mark Cuban actually invested in this. I suggest the VIP ticket as well, but this is only about $50.00. It's a lot of fun. 

Also I suggest Delusion, but it's sold out. If you can somehow find a ticket, I highly suggest it. 

The Queen Mary has really stepped up their game in recent years. But will also be crowded. A VIP ticket is $99.00 and includes as many tacos as you can eat. 

There are a ton of others, but hopefully this offers some guidance.


----------

